
Illegal Primes - personjerry
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegal_prime
======
jenIsOnHN
The 'see also' section on this wiki page was also really interesting (esp the
HDCP, Sony PS, and TI articles).

Now I need an illegal prime t-shirt...

